
Ask HN: GitHub topics no longer list all repositories? - DreamScatter
It seems that tagged topics on github no longer list all repositories: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;topics&#x2F;julia<p>Previously, all repositories tagged with a topic would be listed and could be filtered in various ways.<p>Now, there are only very few repositories listed in a seemingly random arrangement... what happened?
======
maxwell
Maybe the "curation" has begun.

~~~
DreamScatter
looks like it... embrace extend extinguish

